# 2018 Cub XT2 LX46 Cub EFI engine won't start.



## JBLA (Apr 22, 2020)

Got it out to start running this season and it will not crank. 22.7 total hours. Checked the battery fuse, replaced battery, checked brake and seat switch. All connections look good. I push the start button and I hear a click or two behind the "dash". I then hear a spinning or running sound behind the dash which I assume is the fuel pump spinning up. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Douglas Lee (Apr 20, 2019)

Is the battery charged?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

The "Click" is probably the starter relay engaging. The "Spinning" noise maybe the starter coming on, but not getting enough amperage to engage the drive bendix. Takes around 150 amps for a start circuit to operate properly. Anything that restricts the amp flow will give the problems you're reporting. Bad Battery (been replaced), corroded cable ends, bad cables, bad starter relay, bad starter

I'd start with cleaning your battery cable leads at the battery, starter relay, and main starter stud. Cubs are really bad about the ground circuit corroding. So make sure to clean all your ground points also.....


----------

